# Inland or near the coast



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

We are currently making arrangements to rent a place in Foz Do Arelho for 6 months as we have stayed there many times in the past. However my family are considering, would we be better of staying more inland due to costs, a better property for our money, a garden for our son and dog and a better expat community?

All advise welcome please

Fran & Brendan


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

A hard question to answer I think without knowing what you really want to get out of life in Portugal and how those aspirations match up to your ability to financially support it.

We moved in-land in to the mountains of central Portugal, 1 hour from the beaches, 1 hour from Spain, 20 minutes from a big city and with a zero Brit expat community and we'd be lucky to meet any English speaking locals. Our money bought us a lovely detached 3 bed property set in its own grounds with fantastic scenery and views. It's on mains sewage and with mains water or our own fully independent water supply. All in all our place would cost stupid money in the U.K. but here it actually cost the same as a high-end U.K. camper van.

Or you could live near the beach ..


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

beamishbum said:


> However my family are considering, would we be better of staying more inland due to costs, a better property for our money, a garden for our son and dog and a better expat community?
> 
> Fran & Brendan


We vistited Portugal 3/ 4 times a year for nearlly 20 years and covered almost all of Portugal. The area we now live in is perfect for OUR needs. Nobody can tell you the perfect place to move to but what we would say is inland is where you may find a better place to live. Near the coast is great but it's also more expensive to live. For example in a local bar that we meet in Superbock is only 75cents for a full size bottle or recently a Coffee and an English tea was only 1.20 

Best of luck 

Krystyna


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're not fans of the big 'jolly hockey sticks' ex pat thing so we opted for the central zone... still enough ex pats to make a few Brit friends but also a lot of local friends as well.... and that suits us perfectly.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Foz Do Arelho is a holiday spot so even a few kilometres inland you'll have far better choice of property and far far better prices, better expat community it's always a difficult question but if it's a primary objective then maybe you need to consider if a move to Portugal is what you really want, far better to be in an area that is right for you as a family but where they are some so you can travel and meet.
We like Foz & San Martino but wouldn't like to actually live in either and much prefer sort of either side of A8


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

One obvious option if you're not sure which area you like is to perhaps rent for a month or two in one area and then move on to another etc. 


////SNIP////

CHECK YOUR MESSAGES


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Janina k said:


> Nobody can tell you the perfect place to move to


so, so true. 

It really is hard, even after vast research, to find the 'life and death' home. That is to say; it will be the house you can see yourself spending the rest of you natural days in. The journey to find it is the exciting part. !


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Having looked at Foz and Sao Martinho and Nazare and all the other coastal places up to and around Vitoria and down to Peniche we chose to live inland.

Why?

Well a number of reasons, more house for the money, less tourists (especially July and August) it is warmer by about 5ºC especially in winter, less windy, cheaper restaurants, less ex pats.

That makes us sound grumpy old gits, we are not, we just knew what we wanted.
Inland for us is only 7 kms straight line to the coast so we get the benefit of the beach near (15 mins) and also the mountains (15 mins)

HTH

Rob


----------



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Rob,

That sounds perfect 15 mins from beach, we chose Foz as a 1st rental base look around see what we like in other areas. few expats sounds good but no we don't want little britain!

Fran


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

beamishbum said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> That sounds perfect 15 mins from beach, we chose Foz as a 1st rental base look around see what we like in other areas. few expats sounds good but no we don't want little britain!
> 
> Fran


Fran,

There are lots of nice villages just inland of the A8, the likes of Junqueira, Raposos, Casal Do Marques, and many many more.

It may be well worth jumping in the car and having a drive round to these places. do not forget when we talk ex pats that includes all nations not just Johnny English !!!!!

If you need more help, pm me and I will do my best.

HTH

Rob


----------

